# OBS MTL RTA.



## Room Fogger (19/12/18)

Will anyone be bringing in this RTA?
It’s the OBS Engine MTL. Looks interesting for someone like me that is a total OBS fan.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## veecee (27/12/18)

that does look interesting. hoping one of the vendors replies! have you seen reviews on the true tank (mtl)?




Room Fogger said:


> Will anyone be bringing in this RTA?
> It’s the OBS Engine MTL. Looks interesting for someone like me that is a total OBS fan.
> View attachment 154083

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/18)

veecee said:


> that does look interesting. hoping one of the vendors replies! have you seen reviews on the true tank (mtl)?


Not yet, have some “off” time so will go and have a look.  I like the OBS ‘s, hence the interest. Just dentist first, if I cry in my coffee cup again I’m hitting the ceiling, don’t like watered down coffee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

